# John Deere 1020 electrical issues



## hrhitter97 (Nov 15, 2011)

A friend has a 1973 john deere 1020 gas tractor that has some serious electrical issues. first off its not mine, and i didnt cause the problem, I'm just the one that gets the phonecall to help. first off the tractor ran perfect then it was pressure washed and now we have no spark. We have replaced the coil, cap, points, rotor, wires, plugs and load tested the battery. with the age of this tractor and the condition of the wiring im hoping someone has the factory wiring diagram so that it can be completely rewired. several wires and been cut and hacked and its a mess. anyone out there able to help with the diagram?


Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## historyan1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

I need the John Deere 1020 wiring diagram.... Please, help me....


----------

